# we are so broke



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

i left my job to move 60 miles away and marry
i cannot find a job
my hubby doesnt earn much and i cannot give my kids anything
the household is often tense and we row all the time about money
we rent a house and the bills are so high
he has debts his not mine and has usaed upall of my divorce settlement
he is very stubborn and often has childish tantrums if he cant have his way
its driving me away


----------



## valium (Sep 22, 2008)

What about a job working from home or in school hours if the kids are at school. Can you not get a local authority house instead of a private rent which would help in respect of the rent. What country are you in.

My h does not ask for cheap things, he moaned about me moving money £50 to stop our account going overdrawn but also later that day asked me for £200-£300 to buy an exhaust for his bike. I said no we need a bit more for general use but he cannot see that.

have a look round the house at stuff you no longer use - could you do a car boot sale?

See if there is anything you can economise on?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

You need a job, check al the places near you, grocery store, taverns, schools, churches as you have to start somewhere.


----------



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

im in england and hardly any work around i have looked


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I was in a postion like that long time ago living in a depressed area that I grew up in. 

I moved to where there were jobs and guess what ?

not broke.

Certainly you can relocate rather than live in poverty. As they say, if your looking for a helping hand, start at the end of your own 2 arms. I have never regretted moving. It may have been the very best single act I ever did in my lifetime ( I moved across the country).
30 years have passed and now I am ready to retire... in comfort.
I always was able to find work...
so maybe moving is something you should think about, also is getting advanced training/ education... maybe both.
The worst thing you can do is give up... if you do, there is no one to blame but yourself.
People have always moved for work... that is nothing new. People have come from all over the world to different locations for work.
It's been done that way for thousands of years.
Before that, they moved to farm and own land...........


----------



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

id love to move but alone without hubby i just dnt know how


----------



## valium (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I know how you feel sometime it is a lot better on your own


----------

